# Antlerless charges?



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

How soon do you think we will start seeing them?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Last year my charge was on the 27th.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be a bit surpised to see hits starting in the next 48 hrs...


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine was June 30th last year.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine was hit for a CWMU cow tag on June 28th last year.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I think you will start seeing them on Friday.


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Anything? Checked my CC, nothing yet.....


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

mine either but its enjoyable watching the guys and gals get excited when they do almost like Christmas and watching the grandkids eyeballing there presents waiting for the work go


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm almost holding my breath. I struck on the regular utah draw, didn't draw a tag in Colorado and had no luck in the Wyoming drawing. If I can't pull some utah antlerless tags I'm giving up hunting. 





Hahahaha. Not. There's still OTC elk.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I checked my draw results for the last 3 years and found that I am Unsuccessful 78% of the time....yet I still go hunting every year.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It kind of feels good to only apply for points in this drawing.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've checked my bank account a few times today hoping for a hit. Still nothing....

I think I'm getting a little too excited over a cow hunt. I guess I love elk meat just a little too much


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

checking my Cabelas Visa account is torture because every single time it posts late anyway. People usually report hits for 2-3 days before mine ever shows. It's like cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Nothing here yet either. Next week. Time for a beer and try not to think about it over the weekend. 
Good luck


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im in evanston now picking up some real beer and heading to the north slope for the weekend to get my mind off of it


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Okay, I've had a beer. What do you guys think, CC hits tomorrow?

I hate this waiting game........


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Beer....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bobh92057 said:


> Beer....


Careful drinking and reloading ha


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

No hits on my end yet but with my luck this year it wouldn't surprise me to be goosegged on the anterless too!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just got hit for elk and antelope!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got a sweep for elk, deer, and antelope!


----------



## grizz123 (Mar 2, 2015)

*CC hit/ species*

I have a $30 hit and applied for elk, antelope, and 2 deer. So its either antelope or elk. Any easy way to tell what I got or would I have to wait???


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

two elk tags here for the wife and I, no antelope tag for the son. But he has so many tags already this year I am sure he wont mind.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizz, the elk should be a $50 charge. As far as I know only three antlerless control tags are $30


----------



## grizz123 (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks johnny. just read the proc wrong.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

1 manti cow tag for me. no dice on the doe pronghorn yet..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW,
We've got the Crab Creek CWMU cow permits...:!:....

Boy, the kids are in for a fun one there.......


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Cow tag for me, which unit I don't know. I hope its Fishlake, I love that place. Either way I am happy happy happy!!!!


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Weird question, anybody ever see a pending charge for a tag, and then check back again and the charge for the permit is gone?


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

I received a $30 charge, not sure if its for deer or antelope, I applied for both.


----------



## Holden82ABN (Feb 22, 2015)

Anybody have any insight with how USAA fares in showing the charges in relationship to everyone else's timelines?


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

My wife and I still have not drawn. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im still waitin too! put in for a hunt that was 1 out of 1 last year with 0 points, and this year the tags doubled. if the wife and I don't get it, defeat will be admitted on my part as far as this whole Utah wildlife system is concerned


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like my brother and I got our cow tags. I'm pretty pumped this will be his first hunt ever. We've already gone shooting a few times to get ready. This will be a blast for us. Now we just need to find some elk!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

3 cow tags for our family. I put each one of in separate, hoping at least one of would draw, but I wasn't expecting all 3. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

CWMU tag with only 1 point! Now I just hope it is the one I really wanted


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

A $50 charge! Yes! I'm so relieved. Was suffering from a certainty that I wouldn't get it this year (zero points).


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Conner parry said:


> Weird question, anybody ever see a pending charge for a tag, and then check back again and the charge for the permit is gone?


 Yes, I have seen that before on my account. It will show up again.


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

You are correct, the charge appeared again this morning.


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how long of a period they draw for? So for example if you don't draw within a couple days of the first people drawing is it safe to say you aren't getting a tag? Also will the charge show up before an email saying you drew?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

They generally run cards for a few days, and almost always the charges hit before the emails


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still nothing here....


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

pronghorn and cow elk for me!!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

got hit today cow elk


----------



## HotWapities (Aug 26, 2010)

Cow tag for Momma and one for me but way excited for the soon to be 12 year old son who drew his first elk tag. Can't wait to watch that happen!:grin:


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Any non-residents get hit yet? I still haven't and I'm starting to get a bad feeling....


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

nelsonccc said:


> Any non-residents get hit yet? I still haven't and I'm starting to get a bad feeling....


We got a CC hit, I'm sure it was my son, non-res, would've been in the youth draw tho.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Two friends and I all drew cow elk tags. It's going to be a busy late fall / early winter!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got hit for an antelope and one elk tag between me and my son. He put in for wasatch with 1 point. I put in for Oquirh/Stansbury with 2. Who would you guess drew the point? (rifle tags)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Either my Cabelas card is slow showing hits or my daughter and I got nothing :-(


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> Either my Cabelas card is slow showing hits or my daughter and I got nothing :-(


My Cabela's card usually posts 48 to 72 hours after I see guys posting about charges & I don't see anything yet on mine, but I'll give it another couple days before I hit the panic button.


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

I still haven't gotten anything. 3rd year putting in antlerless tags and nothing. If I don't draw this year I'll be giving up on big game and sticking with waterfowl. New hunters are encouraged to waste their money trying to get tags to no avail.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

No hits over here which has been a familiar feeling this year. Oh well, we will have fun with the OTC tags this year and be in good shape next year for gen. deer and cow elk


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking at the numbers for the anterless, pretty much anyone that applies for a doe pronghorn tag on the plateau gets one. 400 permits last year with non residents at 1.1 chance and residents at 3.3. This year there are 600 permits with 60 for non-residents. With only 7 unsuccessful non-residents last year you would think that me at 0 points (since I got the same tag last year) would pull a tag.....But still no pending CC charge.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't have a charge for doe antelope. I had one point and applied for the plateau.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Christine said:


> I don't have a charge for doe antelope. I had one point and applied for the plateau.


Resident? If so that would make sense since there is a 1:12.7 chance, if non-resident you would have essentially been a lock for a tag. I'm assuming they do the same as the big game in that half of the permits go to the bonus pool and youth. But for a non-resident that still leaves 30 tags for 36 applicants (using last years numbers).


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep. My luck has been consistently bad this year. Everybody else I know that applied for plateau got the tag. 

My friend who just moved here from Missouri pulled the plateau doe tag as a NR. Maybe he got your tag.  

My friend told me that all my guy friends got the tags because they're guys and this is the DWRs way of telling me to stay in camp and make sandwiches. Bwahahaha


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I still don't have a pending charge for cow elk and my unit has been/should be a guarantee with 1 point, so I'm not too worried. They probably aren't done charging cards......


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

derekp1999 said:


> My Cabela's card usually posts 48 to 72 hours after I see guys posting about charges & I don't see anything yet on mine, but I'll give it another couple days before I hit the panic button.


same here on the cabelas. i put in for a fail safe as my 3rd choice, so i should be seeing something regardless.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just got my email saying I drew my elk and antelope. Hope everyone got what they were hoping for! After not drawing any buck or bull tags this year I am excited to hunt my first antelope and my first spike elk along with another cow tag.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

0-2 for us:sad:


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> Cow tag for me, which unit I don't know. I hope its Fishlake, I love that place. Either way I am happy happy happy!!!!


Just got the email Fishlake it is!!!!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

just got mine too. no charge yet but successful antlerless elk.

unsuccessful for everything else.

edit:

the charge just showed up.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Unsuccessful timp cow


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Successful on the Central Manti for my son (youth)

Unsuccessful for myself. I've struck out this year and have no tags...I'll be buying an OTC spike and try to help my son take his first Elk.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

box elder, grouse creek last year was a 1:1 draw. they bumped up the tags from 8 to 15 this year. just got the email that the wife and i were both unsuccessful. seriously ridiculous.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Successful antlerless elk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> My Cabela's card usually posts 48 to 72 hours after I see guys posting about charges & I don't see anything yet on mine, but I'll give it another couple days before I hit the panic button.


Just got my email... successful for cow elk for my group.
There will be 6 tags in camp with 2 guys being first timers. We were on three separate apps (group of 2, group of 3, and a single youth app) so I'm pleased it all worked out for us. I'm more excited for the first timers than having the tag myself.

This year has been a pretty good to me, I should end up with 5 total tags. I drew my first choice general deer, a pair of WY doe pronghorn tags, my first choice cow elk, and I'll pick up a general elk tag when they go on sale.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

UN-antlerless deer with 2 points
UN-antlerless elk with 0 points
UN-doe pronghorn with 3 points
POINT-antlerless moose


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I got my email tonight. Successful for Plateau doe pronghorn. I put in for this unit specifically to 'test drive' it to see if it would be a good hunt for my daughter in a couple years when she is old enough to hunt. 

Here goes nothing!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Antlerless elk for me and my oldest son, public land hunt. My oldest daughter and youngest son each drew Deseret antlerless elk with two points. Way excited. That is a whole lotta elk if we are successful.

FH


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

derekp1999 said:


> My Cabela's card usually posts 48 to 72 hours after I see guys posting about charges & I don't see anything yet on mine, but I'll give it another couple days before I hit the panic button.


Yup, looks like my daughter is headed to Deseret for the second yr in a row!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Got my email yesterday afternoon. Unsuccessful! :sad: No big game tag for me at all this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Yup, looks like my daughter is headed to Deseret for the second yr in a row!


With your history of comments about DL&L, this just makes me laugh. Glad that once you actually figured out what was happening up there you realized it is a pretty good operation.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Got an unsuccessful today on antler-less elk. I thought it was a done deal with 2 points on wahlsburg. Based on all the draw odds I was looking at it was a guarantee draw. Must of been a lot of people switching to that one?


----------



## zach9569 (May 24, 2015)

3 tags for my family 2 on stump flat and one CWMU bear mountain been 2 years without a hunt so this feels great.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> With your history of comments about DL&L, this just makes me laugh. Glad that once you actually figured out what was happening up there you realized it is a pretty good operation.


My feelings haven't changed for the most part, but take away all the BS and its tough to beat the experience for a kid. I would never do it for myself, but for my kids I will. That being said, I'm hoping we have a better experience this year than last however.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Got my antlerless elk. Looks like I will get to do some hunting afterall.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my email this morning. Unsuccessful. Pretty surprising for Doe Pronghorn on the Plateau unit. Oh well. That's a big goose egg for big game in Utah this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> My feelings haven't changed for the most part, but take away all the BS and its tough to beat the experience for a kid. I would never do it for myself, but for my kids I will. That being said, I'm hoping we have a better experience this year than last however.


It's tough sometimes to admit you're wrong when you've taken a very strong position. I get it. I've been there myself. Good luck on your hunt. I'm sure you daughter will have another good experience this year.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

No luck for me this year (I expected that)but my wife drew the new unit wide Paunsaugunt cow tag, I hope she gets to fill her first elk tag. The plateau doe hunt must have had a big increase in applicants this year. I know of at least 6 people with one point who didn't draw.

Jmgardner, How many points do you have? According to the stats it would have taken 2 points to draw that tag this year.

VaderOrlag, If you really want to draw spend some time on the DWR draw stats page to see what tags are easier to draw. If you haven't drawn a cow tag in 3 years it's because your putting in for the hardest to draw units in the state.


----------



## Chukkit (Jul 2, 2015)

Got my email for anterless cow on Florence-Weber. After some investigation, looks like a mixed bag of satisfaction there, think it was my last choice, based on proximity to home. Anyone have any good info on that CWMU, have found some older comments on the forum, none to recent though. Thanks, and glad to be part of the forum here.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Our group got North Manti Elk. Never hunted the Unit before. It should be a lot of fun. :shock:


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I got hit for my La Sal cow tag a couple days ago. Nobody else in my group drew anything.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Unsuccessful for me. Sticking with the every-other-year pattern....


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

twinkielk15 said:


> Unsuccessful for me. Sticking with the every-other-year pattern....


Same here, though I'll have to be careful cause I could conceivably pull buck deer and buck pronghorn in both Utah and Nevada next year.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

huntinfanatic said:


> No luck for me this year (I expected that)but my wife drew the new unit wide Paunsaugunt cow tag, I hope she gets to fill her first elk tag. The plateau doe hunt must have had a big increase in applicants this year. I know of at least 6 people with one point who didn't draw.
> 
> Jmgardner, How many points do you have? According to the stats it would have taken 2 points to draw that tag this year.
> 
> VaderOrlag, If you really want to draw spend some time on the DWR draw stats page to see what tags are easier to draw. If you haven't drawn a cow tag in 3 years it's because your putting in for the hardest to draw units in the state.


sorry i said i applied for the wrong place. i actually applied for twin peaks goose creek. was a 1:1. and we both had zero points unfortunately. only here for grad school and didn't get to apply last year


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> It's tough sometimes to admit you're wrong when you've taken a very strong position. I get it. I've been there myself. Good luck on your hunt. I'm sure you daughter will have another good experience this year.


LOL always looking to stir the pot. You weren't with us so you have no idea what our experience was like. The scenery was great and she was able to see a lot of animals from a great distance, and harvest her cow. That's the experience I am referring to when I say she had a great experience. The 2 hours of actual hunting time we got was great, its just to bad it took nearly 10 hours before we actually got to hunt. Not to mention its a good thing shes capable of making a 400+ yard shot considering it was the only cow he put us on the entire day because he was to busy doing other things. I consider the $200.00 a fee I paid him to get the elk out, not a fee I paid to "guide" us. Maybe it will be better this year who knows. If so, maybe I will say I was wrong, but I'm not prepared to say that as of today.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Although we kind thought we were out of luck this year, my daughter drew sw desert again this year. Dang, we are already looking at football game times and school commitments. Thanksgiving week for us I am sure. This is going to be a fast road trip and a lightning hunt. That is if the elk co-operate. All 5 of us drew the tag last year. Likely we will have so much snow on the roads causing slow drive times. Still will be good to see dad and friends again!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Booya, not stirring the pot at all. I genuinely wish you luck and hope your daughter has another good experience. 

Your issues with DL&L are yours. I couldn't care less about those issues. I'm just happy that you thought enough about it to go back. They have a good thing going up there. It's cool your daughter gets to experience it two years in a row. She's lucky. Not many get to do that. So again, good luck and I wish you both the best. I can't wait to hunt with my daughter.


----------

